
I recently became “plus size.” Shopping for clothes shouldn't be this miserable - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/2016/9/12/12863526/plus-size-womens-clothes-tim-gunn-shopping-miserable
======
coreyp_1
Why can't we just label clothes with an actual measurement?

I figured this out when I started shopping online. I'm a guy, and a Chinese
"Large" on Amazon is not the same as a US "Large". If they just put the size
in centimeters or inches, all ambiguity would disappear.

As I understand it, women's clothing is equally horribly varied in terms of
the abstract sizing scheme. That is stupid.

Why is this such a difficult concept to grasp? Just tell me the measurements
of the clothes (and be accurate about it), and I can take it from there.

